# Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?



## tmoii (27. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich melde mich heute mal wieder mit einer Anfängerfrage.
Da ich noch nicht so lange dabei bin, habe ich mir zu Anfang eine Menge an bereits gebundenen Vorfächern geholt. D.h. hier liegen viele *Plättchen*haken an denen jeweils schon eine monofile Vorfachschnur hängt.


Ob monofil für mein folgendes Szenario die beste Wahl ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber ich hätte aktuell folgende Frage:


*Ist es möglich, bzw. kennt ihr eine gute Möglichkeit, an meine bereits "fertigen" Vorfächer noch nachträglich ein Haar anzubinden, so dass ich daran z.B. Boilies als Köder nutzen kann?*


Klar könnte ich jetzt hergehen und mir einfach ein Stück Schnur noch irgendwie als Haar dranbasteln, aber vielleicht hat der eine oder andere so einen "Frankenstein" ja schon mal gebaut und hat Tipps für mich, dass das auch hält.


Ich vermute natürlich, dass nichts so gut sein wird, als wenn ich einfach neue Haken kaufe und gleich ein Haar-Vorfach anbinde, aber ich möchte versuchen mein bereits gekauftes Material noch sinnvoll zu nutzen.


Dankeschön für jeden Tipp. |wavey:


----------



## Seele (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Einfach ne Hook Bead und dann eine Bait screw und danach wieder eine Bait Bead oder anstatt der Schraube kann man auch nen Wibel nehmen und auf den mittels nem Mono den Boilie drauf ziehen.


----------



## phobos (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

fisch zwar nicht auf karpfen, aber am besten stellst du mal ein Foto von dem Haken ein. Dann sieht man was man machen kann.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Gehen tut das grundsätzlich schon, jedenfalls ist es machbar. Aber es ist sinnlos. Der Abgangswinkel der Vorfachschnur vom Haken  wird nie so sein, wie er wirklich sein sollte, die Abstimmung von Vorfachmaterial und Haken ist und bleibt ein fauler Kompromiss u.s.w.u.s.f.....

Mit einigen unterschiedlich großen und dafür gemachten Öhrhaken, etwas Vorfach und ein bisschen Schrumpfschlauch hast du ruck zuck genau das montiert, was nötig ist.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*



phobos schrieb:


> fisch zwar nicht auf karpfen, aber am besten stellst du mal ein Foto von dem Haken ein. Dann sieht man was man machen kann.



Das "Haarfischen" ist mittlerweile bei weitem nicht mehr auf Karpfen alleine fixiert. So gut wie jede Fischart lässt sich hervorragend mit dem "freien Haken" erbeuten, gezielt befischen. Aber es muss halt genau passen und etwas besser montiert sein, als "geht schon"!


----------



## tmoii (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


Zunächst mal ein Bild von einem solchen Vorfach / Haken: https://cdn02.plentymarkets.com/xbcwzxn2zpl6/item/images/182/full/Karpfenhaken.jpg


Da ich aktuell nicht zuhause bin, habe ich was vergleichbares online gesucht.


@Seele

Hook Bead, Bait Screw und Bait Bead musste ich erstmal googlen. Was eine Hook Bead macht verstehe ich jetzt, was eine Bait Screw macht, denke ich auch. Aber was macht die Bait Bead, bzw wofür bräuchte ich die dann? Ich denke ich habe deinen Vorschlag noch nicht ganz verstanden, sorry dafür.


@Andal
Du hast sicher recht, ein nachträgliches basteln ist sicher nicht das Optimum. Ich muss mir demnächst auf jeden Fall geeignetes Material zum selber binden kaufen. Für die Zwischenzeit wäre es nur eine schöne Spielerei gewesen wenn ich mein bisheriges Material umrüsten hätte können.


----------



## phobos (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Wenn du soviel platz hast würde ich den selben knoten mit ner geflochtenen Schnur machen und dann einen Schrumpfschlauch drüber machen über beide Knoten.
Wobei der Knoten auch so am Haken hält wenn du ihn streng genug festziehst. (Binde alle meine Haken selbst mit geflochtener und dem Knoten)


----------



## tmoii (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Ich denke da sollte noch etwas Platz sein, es handelt sich bei meiner Ausrüstung um 6er Haken. Der Knoten hier ist der Hakenschaftknoten / Clinchknoten oder?


----------



## jkc (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*



Andal schrieb:


> Gehen tut das grundsätzlich schon, jedenfalls ist es machbar. Aber es ist sinnlos. Der Abgangswinkel der Vorfachschnur vom Haken  wird nie so sein, wie er wirklich sein sollte, die Abstimmung von Vorfachmaterial und Haken ist und bleibt ein fauler Kompromiss u.s.w.u.s.f.....




Moin, aber sorry, halte ich für absoluten Schwachsinn, ich binde grundsätzlich das Haar eigenständig in den Hakenbogen, eben weil ich damit das Rig viel agressiver gestalten kann.
Viele verschieben beim "normalen" Binden den Punkt wo das Haar den Haken verlässt extra mit einem kleinen Schlauchstück, was erstens eine Mega-Fummelarbeit ist und zweitens selten länger als einen Fisch hält.



Ich kann gern gleich ein Bild einstellen wenn gewünscht...


Grüße JK


----------



## phobos (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

http://www.sav-schriesheim.de/953_Tipps_Knoten_FU.htm


Der Knoten für Plättchenhaken Nr.2 . locker schon 1000 Haken damit so gebunden. Noch nie einer versagt, den kannst am Schenkel so festziehen das er schon so hält.
Musste erst selber suchen ob der einen Namen hat.


Mit dem Schrumpfschlauch aufpassen am besten mit einem Heisluftfön oder so nem Dampfreiniger. Feuerzeug wäre mir zu heikel.


----------



## jkc (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Hi, es hat zwar niemand gefragt, aber ich denke so ist es etwas einfacher.





So weiter das Haar im Hakenbogen nach vorne zur Spitze wandert, um so agressiver dreht das Rig in Kombination mit dem Line-Aligner-Effekt der durch den geknickten Schrumpfschlauch erzeugt wird. Beim Biss wird das Haar dann notfalls weiter in den Bogen geschoben.


 Edit: Ich binde das Haar mit einem Grinner-Knoten auf den Hakenschenkel, einfacher ist es wenn man das macht, bevor der Haken ans Vorfach gebunden wird, es geht aber auch nachträglich.
 Die Schlaufe vom Haar binde ich, nachdem das Haar auf den Haken gebunden wurde, ist anfangs etwas fummelig das ausreichend kurz zu binden, eine Boilienadel mit der man den Schlaufenknoten bindet hilft da ungemein. Man kann das Haar aber auch nach dem Anködern des Boilies noch etwas verkürzen indem man es um den Haken wickelt.





Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*



phobos schrieb:


> ...
> Mit dem Schrumpfschlauch aufpassen am besten mit einem Heisluftfön oder so nem Dampfreiniger. Feuerzeug wäre mir zu heikel.




Schrumpfschlauch am besten mit kochendem Wasser oder -Dampf schrumpfen...


----------



## Seele (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

@tmoii: so, nur mit einem zweiten Bait Bead wenn du keinen Poppi fischt:
https://twelvefeetmag.de/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/ronnieRig-770x560.jpg


@JKC: so sehe ich das auch. Schrumpfschlauch ist nach einem Fisch durch, PVC schlauch geht länger, ist aber noch fummeliger. Ich wickel daher gleich den Knoten länger oder nutze eben Bait Beads. Wichtig ist natürlich dann auch beim Plättchenhaken der Schrumpschlauch am Knoten wegen dem Line Aligner Effekt.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

jkc ... das sind aber auch keine fertigen Vorfachhaken aus der Tüte. Das ist schon ein erheblicher Unterschied!


----------



## Seele (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Andi da bin ich auch bei JKC. Ich finde die für durchaus tauglich und fängig, wenngleich auch sicher nicht ideal, das ist ganz klar. Aber man kann was daraus machen, das man mit gutem Gewissen an die Angel hängt.


----------



## Andal (27. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Ich sehe das ganz pragmatisch. Will man es intensiver betreiben, kommt man eh nicht um neue Haken herum und wenn man da zugig und wirtschaftlich bindet, dann hat man das "nachbasteln" nicht mehr nötig. Zumal ich den Knoten anderer Leute eh nicht so sehr traue.


----------



## tmoii (28. August 2018)

*AW: Haar nachträglich an schon gebundene Haken / Vorfächer anbringen?*

Nochmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.


@phobos Tolle Anleitung für den Knoten, danke!



@jkc Danke für das tolle Bild und die Erklärung, so werde ich das mal versuchen.


@Seele Super, jetzt verstehe ich die Montage. Die Bait Screw ersetzt einfach das Haar, die zweite Bait Bead würde die Bait Screw noch an Ort und Stelle halten. Sieht vielversprechend aus!


Ich teste mal alle genannten Methoden! Und wenn die Haken verbraucht sind kaufe ich gleich welche zum selber binden.


----------

